# Viper Alarm Troubles



## obtude (Mar 6, 2011)

This is my first post and I really don't know what I'm doing. Anyway here goes, I purchased a used 2003 Chrysler Voyager with a Viper alarm and remote start. The remotes are pear shaped blue 4 button remotes. This alarm is driving me crazy as it seems to unarm itself at will then rearm when I least expect it to. The alarm also changes modes at will also. Sometimes I get a beep when I lock or unlock the car and other times I don't. Then it might change and start locking the car when I exit in 5-10 sec. and if I've left a door open the alarm goes off when the door is closed. Sometimes after the alarm goes off I have to use the valet button to start the car, other times not......I've looked for the unit behind the glove box, center radio/ac console and I can't find it. With out a model # I can't get a manual or even know if it' working or know how to change modes. Closest installer is 75 miles away. Located the speaker under hood, red and black wire running from firewall to speakes and there is a small black wire that forms a loop on the speaker also.

Is there anyway to disconnect this alarm??? Can I cut the red & black wires to the speaker??? Cut the small black loop wire??? Or do I have to make a boat anchor out of the car to stop this alarm from driving me crazy.

I don't care if the alarm goes away but I do like the remote start once in a while. If the remote start has to go to get the alarm not working so be it.

Any help will be appreciated,

Thanks in advance,

Mike on the Outer Banks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

look under the dash on the drivers side for a small black box about the size of your hand, you can remove the fuses while the alarm is disarmed to kill the whole system.


----------



## obtude (Mar 6, 2011)

Icurle,

Thanks for your reply but I don't see anything under the drivers side dash but the red and black wires from the siren speaker come through the firewall in that area.

What happens if ai cut the red and white wires to the speaker or cut that black loop wire coming out of the speaker?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

follow them back as they will lead you to the main unit.


----------

